# B&W Challenge: TRIANGLES



## gk fotografie (Nov 28, 2020)

Welcome!

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate in this weekly challenge with as many photos as desired. Feel free to enter the world of black & white photography!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 28, 2020)

Leaves are long gone her in the northeastern part of the US gk. Our fall season starts in September.  Not sure about the rest of the country.  They may still have some leaves in the south.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 28, 2020)

Autumn leaves, winter arrives...


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 30, 2020)

View attachment 200739


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 30, 2020)

View attachment 200740


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 30, 2020)

Here's some triangles


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 30, 2020)

Wow how many triangles is that?


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 30, 2020)

A plus by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## photoflyer (Dec 9, 2020)

National Gallery of Art.


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 9, 2020)

National Gallery of Art East Building.  I'm not sure there is a triangle in this shot but the building is famous for its triangularity.


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 10, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> View attachment 200819



I expect to see shots from Fenway next summer!


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 10, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> National Gallery of Art East Building.  I'm not sure there is a triangle in this shot but the building is famous for its triangularity.
> 
> View attachment 201114



I count at least 15 triangles. Awesome shot.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 10, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 200819
> ...



Fingers crossed for spectators in 2021!


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 10, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Fingers crossed for spectators in 2021!



By then we'll all be vaccinated, either the hard way or the easy way.  Play Ball!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 16, 2020)




----------

